# Two killed in Manitoulin Island shooting incident [OPP officer and civilian]



## dimsum (19 Nov 2020)

RIP.



> SUDBURY -- Ontario's Special Investigations Unit has confirmed that two people were killed in the shooting incident near Gore Bay on Manitoulin Island Thursday, a veteran OPP officer and a civilian.
> 
> OPP Commissioner Thomas Carrique confirmed that Const. Marc Hovingh, a 28-year veteran member, was killed on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> ...



https://northernontario.ctvnews.ca/two-killed-in-manitoulin-island-shooting-incident-a-veteran-opp-officer-and-a-civilian-1.5196079


----------



## mariomike (19 Nov 2020)

Terrible news. Sincere condolences .


----------



## lenaitch (19 Nov 2020)

Sad news.  One news report says the call was to remove a squatter from a hunt camp and the wounded member was shot trying to pull his colleague to safety.

It's been over 10 years since the last KOD.

RIP.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2020)

Ouch - condolences to family, colleagues & friends ...

A bit from the attached OPP statement:


> Shortly after 11:00 a.m. on November 19, 2020, two members from the Manitoulin Detachment of the Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) were conducting a follow-up investigation related to a property dispute. There was an interaction between a person at the scene and an officer resulting in one officer being fatally shot. The person at the scene has also died as a result of the interaction. This person is not being identified at this time until their identity can be confirmed and next of kin notifications are complete.
> 
> 
> The OPP is reporting that 52-year-old Provincial Constable (PC) Marc HOVINGH, posted at the Manitoulin Detachment, died as a result of his injuries. No other police officers were injured in this incident.
> ...


----------



## mariomike (20 Nov 2020)

He looks like a good man. 28 years on the Force. Wouldn't that break your heart.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Nov 2020)

Damn.  RIP.


----------



## lenaitch (23 Nov 2020)

A funeral escort from Toronto to Manitoulin is currently underway for Cst. Hovingh.  The OPP has posted some videos on Twitter @OPP News.  Many emergency services and general public on several overpasses, like a one-off Highway of Heroes.  Pretty touching.


----------

